# Atkins + ketosis?



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 6, 2015)

I've read so much about the guidance for type 2 diets being low carb. Atkins diet is basically zero carb at first and states this will put your body in ketosis which is how you burn fat.

I'm wondering how dangerous ketosis is for type 2 diabetics? I had a quick look on Google and haven't found anything too bad yet Im concerned to try it if it'll make me poorly(ier)

Has anyone tried it?


----------

